# UN ALTRO CHE SI AVVIA!



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

2008-08-08 17:26                                                                                                     PAUL NEWMAN: VOGLIO MORIRE A CASA                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	




 LONDRA - Paul Newman, uno delle ultime leggende del cinema americano, ha detto alla sua famiglia di riportarlo a casa, dove intende morire. La terribile notizia è riportata dalla stampa britannica. L'attore, secondo il Sun ed altri giornali, avrebbe solo poche settimane di vita. 

Newman, 83 anni, malato di tumore, ha completato l'ultimo ciclo di chemioterapia al Weill Cornell Medical Center di New York, e avrebbe detto di voler passare i suoi ultimi giorni con la moglie Joanne Woodward e le figlie.

 "Non voleva morire in ospedale - dice una fonte al giornale - Joanne e le sue figlie sono devastate dal dolore". Paul avrebbe passato le ultime settimane "a mettere ordine tra le sue cose". Avrebbe anche venduto la sua amata Ferrari. "Una cosa che ha fatto arrabbiare le figlie, è difficile per loro accettare quel che sta per succedere". Newman ha tre figlie con la Woodward, sua moglie dal 1958, e due da un precedente matrimonio. 

Newman ha abbandonato il set nel 2007. La notizia della sua malattia ha iniziato a circolare lo scorso gennaio. I giornali hanno nei giorni scorsi pubblicati una sua foto all'uscita dell'ospedale, fragile e su una sedia a rotelle.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Quest'uomo è davvero un mito.....
Che splendore era!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

insieme ci hanno fatto sognare in ButchCassidy


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Sti cavoli Marì!

L'altra sera quando sono tornata a casa ho visto la parte finale de "La mia Africa": uno splendido Redford, non lo ricordavo così bello....


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

come anche nella Stangata


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sti cavoli Marì!
> 
> L'altra sera quando sono tornata a casa ho visto la parte finale de "La mia Africa": uno splendido Redford, non lo ricordavo così bello....


oltre che bello, maschile


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> oltre che bello, maschile


Esatto Marì, proprio così, masculo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altro che Brad Pitt.....


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*.......*

Ci sono persone la cui dipartita intristisce perché sono parte della nostra vita, dei nostri sogni.... il cinema ci ha dato tante sensazioni e queste persone le hanno rese godibili.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Agosto 2008)

indipendentemente dalla sua bellezza a me è sempre piaciuto perchè mi ha sempre dato l'idea di una persona semplice e molto buona.
Considero sacrosanto il suo desiderio di morire a casa.
Mi spiace.
E' un grande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> indipendentemente dalla sua bellezza a me è sempre piaciuto perchè mi ha sempre dato l'idea di una persona semplice e molto buona.
> Considero sacrosanto il suo desiderio di morire a casa.
> Mi spiace.
> E' un grande.


Spiace anche a me.
Ma siamo tutti mortali.
Anche lui è un uomo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2008)

come sean connery,
 uomini talmente virili da amare una sola donna per tutta la vita.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> come sean connery,
> uomini talmente virili da amare una sola donna per tutta la vita.


 
A dimostrazione che la virilità é qualcosa che sta sopra la cintura.....
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sean connery,
> uomini talmente virili da amare una sola donna per tutta la vita.


Su questo sono d'accordo ... non so però se ne hanno avuta solo una a letto!


----------



## Old Addos (9 Agosto 2008)

*Senza titolo*

Per fortuna , in Italia abbiamo il sosia , Marcello Lippi.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo ... *non so però se ne hanno avuta solo una a letto!*


... e vabbe ... quelli si chiamano: Rischi del mestiere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e vabbe ... quelli si chiamano: Rischi del mestiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa è una riflessione seria ... ci sono uomini che amano davvero (o credono di amare) tutte le donne che hanno avuto ... altri che ne amano una per tutta la vita ma che contemplano la possibilità di scoparsene altre ... quale uomo è migliore?
p.s.: la risposta è migliore l'uomo che ne ama e ne ha a letto solo una non è valida in questo caso


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Questa è una riflessione seria ... ci sono uomini che amano davvero (o credono di amare) tutte le donne che hanno avuto ... altri che ne amano una per tutta la vita ma che contemplano la possibilità di scoparsene altre ... quale uomo è migliore?
> p.s.: la risposta è migliore l'uomo che ne ama e ne ha a letto solo una non è valida in questo caso


 
Concordo pienamente sulla definizione Utente Tritaball!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Quanto alla tua domanda.... dipende da cosa la partner ritiene più grave o più importante.... nulla é univoco nel rapporto di coppia, perfino la scelta autonoma di tradire, quasi sempre si dovrà confrontare con l'altro/a, e lì si vedrà cosa sia meglio o peggio.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Questa è una riflessione seria ... ci sono uomini che amano davvero (o credono di amare) tutte le donne che hanno avuto ... altri che ne amano una per tutta la vita ma che contemplano la possibilità di scoparsene altre ... *quale uomo è migliore?*
> p.s.: la risposta è migliore l'uomo che ne ama e ne ha a letto solo una non è valida in questo caso


Quello sincero con la partner che le dà la possibilità di decidere se le sta bene.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sti cavoli Marì!
> 
> L'altra sera quando sono tornata a casa ho visto la parte finale de "La mia Africa": uno splendido Redford, non lo ricordavo così bello....


la mia africa è un film straordinario.
d'altronde karen blixen valeva bene un film.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quest'uomo è davvero un mito.....
> Che splendore era!


assolutamente da sturbo!


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Questa è una riflessione seria ... ci sono uomini che amano davvero (o credono di amare) tutte le donne che hanno avuto ... altri che ne amano una per tutta la vita ma che contemplano la possibilità di scoparsene altre ... quale uomo è migliore?
> p.s.: la risposta è migliore l'uomo che ne ama e ne ha a letto solo una non è valida in questo caso


la prima opzione non la prendo nemmeno in considerazione.
per il resto 
dipende dall'incidenza di queste sue distrazioni, da come le vive e da altre piccole sfumature.
un uomo molto corteggiato è chiaramente più esposto a tentazioni ; se riesce a soprassedere la maggiorparte delle volte
è una persona di vero spessore con una reale autostima e un'inalterata percezione delle priorità della vita.
meno selettivo è un uomo più appare evidente la sua debolezza.
ma vale anche per le donne


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2008)

io credo che dipenda anche molto dalla donna che hai al tuo fianco.
moltissimo.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io credo che dipenda anche molto dalla donna che hai al tuo fianco.
> moltissimo.


Della serie: Dietro un grande uomo c'e' sempre una grande donna


----------



## Old unodinoi (16 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prima opzione non la prendo nemmeno in considerazione.
> per il resto
> dipende dall'incidenza di queste sue distrazioni, da come le vive e da altre piccole sfumature.
> *un uomo molto corteggiato è chiaramente più esposto a tentazioni ; se riesce a soprassedere la maggiorparte delle volte*
> ...


Quindi il fatto che "ogni tanto" nel corso della sua vita cada nella tentazione ci sta ... questo mi sembra di capire .... sperando che la Donna che ha al proprio fianco capisca ...
Però ora mi piacerebbe che si quantificasse il rapporto "accettabile" tra anni/anni di matrimonio/numero di tentazioni/cadute .... che vuol dire riesce a soprassedere la maggior parte delle volte?
Io faccio un lavoro che mi porta a contatto con clientela femminile e colleghe ogni momento della mia vita professionale ... essendo, nel mio settore, uno dei migliori (ma sì diciamo pure il migliore che tanto non serve la falsa modestia) accade che, come per magia, le donne siano attratte da me ... se mi capita di "soccombere" una volta ogni 6 mesi vuol dire che ho vero spessore? Oppure mi deve accadere una volta l'anno o ogni 5 anni? ... E' questa la domanda alla quale mi piacerebbe che rispondessi


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Agosto 2008)

*Ettepareva!*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che "ogni tanto" nel corso della sua vita cada nella tentazione ci sta ... questo mi sembra di capire .... sperando che la Donna che ha al proprio fianco capisca ...
> Però ora mi piacerebbe che si quantificasse il rapporto "accettabile" tra anni/anni di matrimonio/numero di tentazioni/cadute .... che vuol dire riesce a soprassedere la maggior parte delle volte?
> Io faccio un lavoro che mi porta a contatto con clientela femminile e colleghe ogni momento della mia vita professionale ... essendo, nel mio settore, uno dei migliori (*ma sì diciamo pure il migliore che tanto non serve la falsa modestia)* accade che, come per magia, le donne siano attratte da me ... se mi capita di "soccombere" una volta ogni 6 mesi vuol dire che ho vero spessore? Oppure mi deve accadere una volta l'anno o ogni 5 anni? ... E' questa la domanda alla quale mi piacerebbe che rispondessi


Non cambi mai...non cambi mai...non cambi maaaaiii..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Credo che più che un numero o un termine temporale Minerva facesse riferimento al rapporto numeroditentazioni/cadute...e probabilmente anche al crearne o meno volutamente i presupposti...


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che "ogni tanto" nel corso della sua vita cada nella tentazione ci sta ... questo mi sembra di capire .... sperando che la Donna che ha al proprio fianco capisca ...
> Però ora mi piacerebbe che si quantificasse il rapporto "accettabile" tra anni/anni di matrimonio/numero di tentazioni/cadute .... che vuol dire riesce a soprassedere la maggior parte delle volte?
> Io faccio un lavoro che mi porta a contatto con clientela femminile e colleghe ogni momento della mia vita professionale ... essendo, nel mio settore, uno dei migliori (ma sì diciamo pure il migliore che tanto non serve la falsa modestia) accade che, come per magia, le donne siano attratte da me ... se mi capita di "soccombere" una volta ogni 6 mesi vuol dire che ho vero spessore? Oppure mi deve accadere una volta l'anno o ogni 5 anni? ... E' questa la domanda alla quale mi piacerebbe che rispondessi


Sei un parrucchiere?


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei un parrucchiere?


sì a domicilio


----------

